# New boarder, is this setup suited for me?



## Cswab (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm a new boarder from Belgium.
I've been on the slope 1 time with a crappy stiff "Head" 154 rental board. 
And I've been like 5 times indoor also with a rental but in my opinion a much better and softer "Burton" 159 one. 

So I really am a beginner.. I can get off the slope, I can do an s turn, break, make some hops allong my way and switch the board while riding and I'm pretty much in control of the board. 

My dimensions: 
5ft10 without boots
165 pounds without gear/clothing 
Boot size 11.5

I'm looking at buying the following setup:
Bataleon whatever 159 width 254 at waist. 
Burton cartel restricted L
Burton Ruler 11.5 with shrinkage 

My main questions are:
What do you think about this setup for a beginner and for the next couple of years? 
Is this board to soft for me?
Is this boards width ok for my footsize or wil I get drag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Cswab said:


> Hi, I'm a new boarder from Belgium.
> I've been on the slope 1 time with a crappy stiff "Head" 154 rental board.
> And I've been like 5 times indoor also with a rental but in my opinion a much better and softer "Burton" 159 one.
> 
> ...


Maybe Customs or Missions, cartels are a bit stiff, unless you know you want a stiff binding specifically.


----------



## Cswab (Apr 2, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Maybe Customs or Missions, cartels are a bit stiff, unless you know you want a stiff binding specifically.


Ok great, I'm also open to non burton bindings.. I do want to stick to a tbt board and I guess I need the shrinkage to keep me on a normal board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Cswab said:


> Ok great, I'm also open to non burton bindings.. I do want to stick to a tbt board and I guess I need the shrinkage to keep me on a normal board.


I only know Burton stuff, I have a strong pretence for their EST system. Tthere are other people on this for board that know the other manufacturers quite well and I'm sure one or more than will be along with good advice.


----------



## Cswab (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm also looking in to the lib tech skate banana now.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

have you considered buying used gear? being so new into the sport you dont really know what you want yet. Buying used you can get a feel for what is out there for fairly cheap. I dont know what the preowned gear market is like in Belgium but i imagine its pretty active. 

The only thing i would buy new is the boots, dont skimp on the price either. A bad fitting pair of boots make for a bad day on the hill. Buy what fits, make sure you buy them in person... that is really the only thing i wouldnt buy on the internet.


----------



## Cswab (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive searched for used gear, also on Dutch sites the weird thing is that compared to the boards in sales right now, both boards go for about 300 euro new. And are priced almost exactly the same used on the 2nd hand market.  and there isn't much under 200 euro on there.. So
I guess I'd rather pay 100 more for a new one. Prices are all without bindings. 

And yeah you are absolutely right about the boots I'm going to a store tomorrow and try out everything they got in my size.


----------



## snowyg (Apr 9, 2013)

try Union Bindings. They are awesome.


----------

